# Canyon lake bowfishing



## bxb05o (Feb 22, 2017)

Has anyone done any bowfishing at canyon lake? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GigUm (Jun 20, 2018)

bxb05o said:


> Has anyone done any bowfishing at canyon lake?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I go when I can. I've had decent luck getting spotted gar and common carp. We tried out some of our new swamp eye bowfishing lights from Outrigger Outdoors last weekend and managed to haul in 10 carp and 5 spotted gar. The gar are really hit and miss but the carp are pretty consistent.

I'd be happy to show ya around sometime!


----------

